# Compiling chan_mobile for asterisk16



## Ahmed (Oct 27, 2009)

I am trying to get chan_mobile.so working with asterisk16.

What I did...

```
cd /usr/ports/net/asterisk16-addons/ && make install
```

but chan_mobile.so wasn't compiled, I could see the source file in work/asterisk-addons-1.6.0.3/channels/chan_mobile.c

Any ideas how to compile it?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rhyous (Oct 29, 2009)

So when you run make install it download the tar ball to /usr/ports/distfiles.  

You should be able to tar -xzf the file and there may be some text files, such as an INSTALL or a README text file that will tell you what to do manually.

If this is a global problem you may want to contact the port maintainer.


----------

